
Buy Congress' Browsing Data - Kinnard
https://www.gofundme.com/BuyCongressData
======
angryasian
I think this is a little premature until we know what exactly can be purchased
and when. As of right now throwing money at this person seems like just giving
him free money. 21k is a lot of money and this is the second gofundme like
this that I've seen. Who is this person and is he trustworthy ?

